# huiskuttaa - huiskauttaa; heiluttaa - heilauttaa



## n8abx9

huiskuttaa - huiskauttaa
heiluttaa - heilauttaa

Mikä ero on näillä verbeillä riippuen siitä, onko johdin "-uttaa" tai "-auttaa"? Yleensä "-auttaa" vaikuttaa lisättävän jonkinlaisen reflexiivisuuden tai puhujaa koskevaa ulottuvuuden. Mutta näissä verbeillä en ymmärrä eroa.

"[...] täytyykö ratikalle *heilauttaa *kättä, jotta se pysähtyy?" - "Ei tarvitse *heiluttaa *kättä."


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

heilauttaa kättä = mieleeni tulee vain yksi käden liike ylös ja alas, eli yksi heilautus
heiluttaa kättä = kättä nostetaan ja lasketaan useita kertoja

GOM


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Samaa mieltä kuin Grumpy Old Man.

Heilua, liikkua, keikkua jne. -> heiluttaa, liikuttaa, keikuttaa: *jatkuva* tapahtuminen tai tekeminen.

Heilahtaa, liikahtaa, keikahtaa jne. -> heila(hd)uttaa, liika(hd)uttaa, keika(hd)uttaa: *yksittäinen* tapahtuma tai tekeminen. Samaan tyyliin kuin vaikkapa huudahtaa, naurahtaa, suutahtaa, joihin sisältyy mielikuva helposta ja spontaanista tekemisestä, sattumuksesta.


----------



## n8abx9

Grumpy Old Man said:


> heilauttaa kättä = mieleeni tulee vain yksi käden liike ylös ja alas, eli yksi heilautus
> heiluttaa kättä = kättä nostetaan ja lasketaan useita kertoja
> 
> GOM



Kiitos paljon. Sitä en olisi ikinä arvellut.

Kiitos myös vahvistuksesta, MP. Juu, "momentaani"-johtimen "-ahtaa" olisin tunnistanut. Mutta "-auttaa" ei vaikuta aina tarkoittavan samaa asiaa.


----------

